# When Everything Stops Working



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

So what do you do when you have tried it all and nothing is working good or at all? I have a very sensitive system and can not take half the stuff I see people taking. Fiber is bad for me and I have side effects from everything I try. So I am in pain most of the time and the only thing that works is Fleet Phospate Soda which I take once a week and that is not worjking so good anymore and yes I do know it is dangerous.I see a top notch Doctor in Boston and she is not helping me at all. I have had most of the tests done and everything comes back ok.I am very depressed and have anxiety but the anti depressents upset my stomach as most pills do. I am fighting to keep my job but I am afraid I will be fired from missing so much work. I am not young and have been suffering for years but never to this degree. Are the colon cleans any good? That is the one thing I have not tried.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:So what do you do when you have tried it all and nothing is working good or at all?


Hmm, what have you tried?


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

A colon cleanse winds up using the same kind of ingredients as other laxatives. I don't see how it could work for you if Fleet Phospho soda doesn't work really well. Dana


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

First off Nomie, I'm really sorry you're having such a rough time. I know from experience (like the week I had last week) that when you're really depressed, minutes can seem like days and just getting by requires inhuman strength.I too cannot tolerate fibre and got very bad side effects from all the anti-d's I tried.Zelnorm worked fairly well for me in two ways. Firstly it "zoned me out" - my cognition was slowed, mellowed and thoughts that killed me previously lost their edge. Secondly, after about 2 months on it, I became fairly regular. My abdomen never felt "good" per se but it was at times a massive improvement. If you haven't tried it, as your doc about it.My other suggestion is ACT (Acceptance Commitment Therapy) which would target the depression&anxiety. I'd tried the gamut of therapies (CBT, REBT, CAT) to no relief at all. Only ACT has provided substantial progress. Again, it's not panacea but it certainly helps me get by.Good luck,Pete


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Nomie-I've been there and even ended up hospitalized every 7-10 days due to obstruction. I've finally got things moving. I'll let you know what's working for me.I am taking between 34-68 grams of miralax daily, and between 2-4 TBS of MOM every 2-3 days if I haven't had any GOOD BM's. Additionally, and this is most important, I take 1/2 tsp. of liquid eryrthromycin (sweet pink stuff) before meals. The "E" acts as a prokinetic and gets my tum contracting and makes me feel hungry. Once my tum contracts, so do my small bowel and colon. On this regimen, I am doing so much better. Talk with your doctor about trying this. I hope it works for you. And, YES, while I was soooo constipated and repeatedly obstructing I was also anxious. No meds were working- colace, dulcolax, zelnorm, amitiza, etc. I thought I was going to die. Now that things are moving along, I have no anxiety. Keep us posted on your progress.Julie


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Nanobug:
> 
> 
> > quote:So what do you do when you have tried it all and nothing is working good or at all?
> ...


I have tried Zelnorm,Amitiza,MOM,Miralax,Dulcolax,etc,etc,. A lot of this stuff also gives me upper digestive problems. I am on 40mg of Nexium twice a day. I also take Belladonna.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by juliegee:Hi Nomie-I've been there and even ended up hospitalized every 7-10 days due to obstruction. I've finally got things moving. I'll let you know what's working for me.I am taking between 34-68 grams of miralax daily, and between 2-4 TBS of MOM every 2-3 days if I haven't had any GOOD BM's. Additionally, and this is most important, I take 1/2 tsp. of liquid eryrthromycin (sweet pink stuff) before meals. The "E" acts as a prokinetic and gets my tum contracting and makes me feel hungry. Once my tum contracts, so do my small bowel and colon. On this regimen, I am doing so much better. Talk with your doctor about trying this. I hope it works for you. And, YES, while I was soooo constipated and repeatedly obstructing I was also anxious. No meds were working- colace, dulcolax, zelnorm, amitiza, etc. I thought I was going to die. Now that things are moving along, I have no anxiety. Keep us posted on your progress.Julie


Is eryrthromycin an antibiotic?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I have tried Zelnorm,Amitiza,MOM,Miralax,Dulcolax,etc,etc,


So, you were never given antibiotics or done a lactulose breath test (for SIBO)?


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

No but I did have the camara pill test.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nexium is going to constipate you, especially if you have an underlying problem like IBS-C or chronic constipation. There may not be another alternative for you but it might be worth revisiting the issue with the doctor.Dana


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:No but I did have the camara pill test.


Did they find anything? In any case, I don't think that would detect bacterial overgrowth.There is currently another person in the SIBO forum (Chase13) that is going to start antibiotics for IBS-C after being diagnosed with SIBO.


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nomie,Take 500mg of magnesium oxide tablets before bedtime and a 250mg magnesium oxide tablet before breakfast in the morning every day for at least 5 days. Been on this more than a year and it does the trick.


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Nomie-Yep. Erythromycin is an antibiotic. In small pediatric doses it acts as a prokinetic. It actually irritates the tum into emptying more quickly. In my case, when the tum emptied better, so did the small bowel and colon. Nanobug, this is most definately not a treatment for a SIBO, which many of us may be prone to. Something like Xifaxcin or Flagyll would work much better for that. All the best-Julie


----------



## 17649 (Nov 12, 2006)

You need to detox your colon and do the "The Master Fast" I was at wits end like you, and have done the fast twice, and now I am regular again having bowel movements every morning. I do not take any prescription meds or fiber supplements. The only thing I take now are L-Glutamine and L-Argenine in powder form which are essential amino acids and good for your digestive system. I tsp in the morning and midday, and 1 tsp in the evening. I occasional drink a cup of hot dieter's tea (senna tea) at night. Please try the master fast. You need to give your colon a rest and get rid of all the toxins that have built up over the years. You will not be dissapointed. You can type "Master Fast" in a search engine and get all the information you need. I also bought the book.God bless you.Christina


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fasting for 5-10 days ans cayenne pepper to cure constipation? IBS can be cyclical in nature so the natural ebb and flow of the condition can look like a remission of sorts, I think. Dana


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Stud Pile:Nomie,Take 500mg of magnesium oxide tablets before bedtime and a 250mg magnesium oxide tablet before breakfast in the morning every day for at least 5 days. Been on this more than a year and it does the trick.


I have tried that but it upsets my stomach like so many things do. I can't even take MOM


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by juliegee:Hey Nomie-Yep. Erythromycin is an antibiotic. In small pediatric doses it acts as a prokinetic. It actually irritates the tum into emptying more quickly. In my case, when the tum emptied better, so did the small bowel and colon. Nanobug, this is most definately not a treatment for a SIBO, which many of us may be prone to. Something like Xifaxcin or Flagyll would work much better for that. All the best-Julie


I would like to try this. You need a prescription right?


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep. You need a prescription. This is a common prokinetic used to treat paralysis of the stomach- "gastroparesis". My delay is probably more in the small bowel, but the erythromycin is working wonderfully to normalize my whole GI tract. Erythromycin (esp.in such tiny doses) is very benign. I pray it works for you. Let me know.Julie


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I will and thanks.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am soooo tired of all this hurting! Sound familiar? I feel like no one understands that im in pain almost every day. Oh, i may have a day or 2 here or there where my stomach doesnt hurt, but it is rare. I have tried fiber lax, digestive enzymes, &drinking lots of water (which seemed to do nothing at all). I take MOM about every 2-3 days, but hate having to do that too. Never know when its going to hit. Some of the things i see ppl taking on here, i have never heard of. Yes, i get depressed quite often. Always having to be careful what i wear...thats its not the least bit tight or my stomach will blow up and right out of it. Sweats become your best friend. Now im trying to Activia yogurt and boughtthe Plum start. I worry that all the MOM i take is a bad thing in the long run. Sorry, im just venting. Nice to know, but also so sad, that there is someone out there that knows what im going thru.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

In the "real world" NOBODY knows what you are talking about and will say it is all in your head but here we ALL know and understand. What is plum start?


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

Nomie, I can certainly sympathize because, like you, it seems I'm allergic to everything I try. Zelnorm helps but after a few months of taking it, my stomach hurts and is bloated most of the time. I don't know what to do next. Zelnorm helps the constipation but who wants to go around with a bloated stomach and hurting all the time. I can't take fiber either. I tried digestive enzymes but had side effects with them also. If anyone has any ideas, I'd like to hear them also.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nomie:In the "real world" NOBODY knows what you are talking about and will say it is all in your head but here we ALL know and understand. What is plum start?


Im sorry, its Plum Smart! LOL Says "for digestive health". Its like prune juice, plus. It taste better, has extra fiber, magnesium & potassium, vitamin c and b6, chicory, ginger, and chamomile. I wish sometimes that it was all in my head. Unfortunately, its the other end.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn:Nomie and EJ ~ have you tried including plenty of fruit fibre in the diet ? Prunes are especially good. And apples. Many folk who can't tolerate cereal fiber, or OTC bulking agents (such as Isogel) are fine with fruit fiber. Fruit fiber makes the stool soft as well as more bulky so it is easier to pass.Nomie, do you think you might try reducing your Nexium to 1 x 40 mg a day, as you are on a very high dose at the moment, and as another poster says, it can give you constipation.Auburn


I love fruit but it gives me a gas problem. I just can't win. I had a small can of prune juice tonight and just hope I don't blow up like a baloon and have horrible gas. Also had some strawberries this morning. It is just terrible to have to worry about everything we eat.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn:Nomie and EJ ~ have you tried including plenty of fruit fibre in the diet ? Prunes are especially good. And apples. Many folk who can't tolerate cereal fiber, or OTC bulking agents (such as Isogel) are fine with fruit fiber. Fruit fiber makes the stool soft as well as more bulky so it is easier to pass.Nomie, do you think you might try reducing your Nexium to 1 x 40 mg a day, as you are on a very high dose at the moment, and as another poster says, it can give you constipation.Auburn


I thought the Nexium gave you D not C. I thought I was on a very high dose also. Maybe 20mg twice a day will stillwork.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Liz_from_ok:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by Nomie:In the "real world" NOBODY knows what you are talking about and will say it is all in your head but here we ALL know and understand. What is plum start?
> ...


Where do you get Plum Smart?


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

One more thing. I have very bad C but when it does come out it is always D. It just won't come out. Now is that strange or what?


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Nomie:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by Liz_from_ok:
> ...


Any grocery store juice isle.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I have very bad C but when it does come out it is always D.


Is is watery D or loose, sticky D?


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I get both. Sometimes at the same time. Lucky me.Usually I get nothing.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I get both. Sometimes at the same time. Lucky me.Usually I get nothing.


Have you tried 5-HTP? It might help with the C/D roller-coaster...


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I am always C but it comes out D. What is 5-HPT?


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:What is 5-HPT?


Here's the Wikipedia article on 5-HTP.


----------

